# My Wife's New Niner One 9!!!!



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well my wife HATED her carbon On-One Lurcher that I suprised her with. She wanted her Niner back so I got her this One 9 on closeout from CBO. I thought it was nice but she said that the color had to change.



Here it is being primered after some good ole' sanding. That stock paint was THICK!



I had this Reba and Niner carbon fork for it so those would have to be painted too.





May as well paint the stem too if we're going for it.



Niner fork getting some primer.



Here they are painted and drying.



My paint guy checking his work. I can tell you that is was GOOD.



Stem needed love too.



It's crazy but in the sunlight it looks almost White.





I did Purple stickers on the Non drive side.



And Pink on the drive side.



I split these stickers to make one for the top tube.



I'm waiting on a Pink Chris King BB and some Pink Stans Crest rims from Project321. I'll build these Pink Chris King hubs and Ty-Dyed Titanium spokes up on them with Purple nipples. I sold her Pink Hope brakes and got these Purple Hopes.





Stay tuned to this thread for the final product. I have bike envy right now. Oh well gotta build me another one.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is the front hub and brake and spokes and stuff.



And the rear things.



Headset, stem, spacers and stuff.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

THAT IS NICE. wow

beautiful bike


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!

What's involved in painting the fork?

I have a Fox fork that I'd like to change from white to black. The finish seems thick and "rubber like" so I wasn't sure if repainting was possible/practical. Also, what about protecting the stanchions during painting?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

always a pleasure following your build threads.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice calendars


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow I am usually not a Niner fan, but that is a beautiful, sick bike. Damn. 

Forwarding this to my wife, but thinking I will regret doing so... lol


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

That is really cool!!

Chris
Niner Bikes


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice job. Should have done pink Hope levers with purple calipers.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Sick Build, I hope she's stoked!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. She Loves it so far. I have to wait till next week for the rims and BB. She had the Pink Hopes on her last bike but the pink didn't match the Chris King hubs so we went with Purple this time around. I really wish she would let the carbon Flite saddle just die already. It's seen better days.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks awesome so far! I like the different color decals.

Jake


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Anytime I see a "check out this new build" thread by mattock I know I'm gonna be impressed...

Very nice job!

SPP


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

So umm... can I marry you?


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

And I thought the stock paint was cool, but it is just awesome now! What an incredible idea with the decals. Great job.


----------



## LWR2 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok. So I cannot wait to see this in person! Amazing to think this was a discussion just a couple of weeks ago and now it's almost complete! Mr.Kock you have out done yourself!

LWR2


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, that's an awesome job on the bike so far, I'm sure the missus will love it


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

What happen to the "pedal dammit" ??....

just yanking your chain.... it's really nice... I mean awesome...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Well done! You have some Skills!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

well done. the color scheme is dope.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well here it is almost done. She couldn't wait until the Pink Stans Crest rims came in and the brake lines were cut to ride it so we went out this morning. She Loves it! I had to take 2 links out of her chain compared to her Carbon On One Lurcher. She is so happy to be back on a Great handling Niner. Once the rims come in and the brake lines are cut I'll post more pics. I'll post a full build list too.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

Bike looks awesome! What kind of paint did you use?

Jake


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks dang good man!


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just realized this... baby blue and pink... are you guys trying to make babies ??


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

No, no babies in our future. The paint was done at a local collision center that one of my riding buddies manages. He has painted several bikes, my race car and a truck for me. Oh he also painted my Stans Flow rims for my DH bike to match the frame. It's automotive paint and clear coat and it holds up great.


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy mother of awesomeness - that is one sick custom paint job - great kudos to you.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

No babies . . . seems to me you have several two wheeled one that get taken care of justas well.

Seriously Awesome build.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well my wife's Pink Stans Crest rims (courtesy of Project 321) came in but I won't get to build them up till the weekend. They are gonna be SICK!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been checking in to see that. I'm glad to hear they're in.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

It is a fantastic looking bike!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

great build! looking forward to completion pics.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some Spy shots of the rims. Hopefully I get them banged out by this weekend.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well the wheels are done. The pictures definitely do not do these wheels Justice. If you get to see them in person you will see. Hopefully someone with some camera skills can take some better pics but until then check it out.







I switched the pale Pink stickers to a more Neon Pink and it looks way better. Still Pink on one side and Purple on the other.





18lbs. 12oz. like this.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

color me impressed... that looks great.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Phenomenal work there!!!! Lucky wife for sure!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camtwo69 (Sep 7, 2014)

very nice !


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Gorgeous!

What size One 9 frame is that? I may pick up one on discount.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a small frame. We put Crank Bros.11 pedals on it and it's now 18lbs. 4oz.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

That's my size as well. How tall is your wife? I've hesitated going to a 29er because I'm only 5' 6" tall but I did demo an Air 9 RDO and fit on it very well. 

The Tangerine/Raw frame you bought is still available on closeout so it seems like that's a good option for me.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Crikey! That's too slick to ride.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

She is 5'4" and she Loves it. She was also hesitant to go 29er but once I got her her first one in 2012 she was like, Why didn't you get me one years ago.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

That's what I was hoping to hear. Like I said, I demo'd an Air 9 RDO in a small and was surprised at how well it fit. I wasn't impressed with the 29" wheels (good on gravel and dirt roads, not good on tight singletrack) but it may make a fun SS.

Now...how much for me to get a killer paint/sticker job like your wife's??!?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend of mine that runs an Autobody shop does the paint work and you can get the sticker kits on ebay in almost any color for $12. I have such bike envy that I may be painting my SIR real soon.


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but DANG!!!!! Awesome job on the custom paint!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

More Purple bits on my wife's Niner One9 SS.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

mattkock said:


> More Purple bits on my wife's Niner One9 SS.


???

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a sweet looking bike!


----------

